# Neue AiO Lüfter wohin der Radiator + Gehäuse



## Niiou (23. Januar 2021)

Guten Tag,
ich habe heute meine neue AIO Corsair iCUE H115i RGB PRO XTbekommen, und ich möchte sie heute einbauen, ich habe nur das Problem, das ich nicht den perfekten Airflow Gehäuse habe, habe im moment be quiet! Pure Base 600 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower . In 2 Monate bekomme ich einen neuen. Aber leider muss der AiO heute eingebaut werden, da mein CPU Kühler den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Meine Frage ist, wohin, den Radiator, an die Front, oder Deckel, dazu habe ich noch 3 x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 zu verfügung, im moment sind 2 in der Front, für "Frischluft" und einer ist oben an der Decke, und halt einer hinten raus, wo die Luft raus geht, also 2 in der Front, eine Decke und 1 hinten.
So wo soll ich den Aio hinbauen? Was wäre die "perfekte" Position damit es kühl bleibt ?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Belzebub13 (23. Januar 2021)

Hi,

meiner Meinung nach wäre die perfekte Position den Radiator vorne einzubauen. Dann bekommt dieser frische Luft und kann somit am besten kühlen. Dadurch wird aber unweigerlich deine Grafikkarte einbisschen vorgewärmte Luft vom Radiator erhalten, was aber nicht so gravierend ausfallen sollte.

Trotzdem könntest du um den noch entgegen zu wirken 1 bis 2 Lüfter unten einbauen, die die Grafikkarte mit frischer Luft versorgen. Je nachdem wieviel da noch Platz ist durch das Netzteil. Achte auch beim Einbau des Radiators darauf dass die Schläuche unten sind, da dies besser für die AIO ist.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2021)

Vorne = kühlere CPU, dafür wärmere GPU.
Oben = kühlere GPU, dafür wärmere CPU.

Im Grunde beides zu vernachlässigen, weil der Unterschied nie groß ausfallen wird.
Daher baue dir den Radiator dort ein wo dir dies Optisch besser zusagt. Durch die geschlossene Front müssten halt die Lüfter etwas schneller laufen.
Versuch vorne aber den Radiator auf dem Kopf zu verbauen, denn mit Anschlüsse unten kann keine Luft zum Kühler gelangen. Luft wird sich immer im Radiator sammeln.


----------



## Niiou (23. Januar 2021)

Okay danke euch...
Wie den auf dem Kopf verbauen? Dann sind doch die 2 Kabel zum CPU unten ?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2021)

Ja sind sie und das ist vollkommen egal.

Mit einer AIO ist kein Ausgleichsbehälter und wenn die Anschlüsse oben sind könnte Luft in die Pumpe zum Kühler gelangen und dann hast du Geräusche oder die Pumpe könnte auch Geräusche machen. Wenn die Schläuche zu kurz sind dann baust du ihn halt normal mit den Anschlüsse nach oben hin ein. Nur wenn die Anschlüsse unten sind kann Luft was sich oben im Radiator sammelt nicht absteigen und in die Pumpe gelangen.


----------



## Niiou (23. Januar 2021)

bin bissl verwirrt sorry, hab echt keine ahnung davon, also ich werd denn dann oben einbauen, so das die luft durch den radiator nach draußen geblasen wird, und die kabel hinterm mainboard und der schlauch nach unten ja?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2021)

Ich meinte die Luft die in so einem Kreislauf immer mit drin ist und nicht die Luft die durch die Lüfter durch den Radiator gefördert wird. 

Denn in einem Kreislauf wird immer etwas Luft mit enthalten sein und es wird auch mit der Zeit mehr, weil Wasser mit der Zeit auch verdunstet. Eine custom Wasserkühlung hat hierzu auch ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut damit Luft aus dem Kreislauf in den Ausgleichsbehälter entweichen kann und als Ausgleich Wasser ins Kreislauf kommt. Aber das wird mit einer AIO nicht der Fall sein und so sammelt sich Luft dann entweder im Radiator oder im Kühler bei der Pumpe. Befindet sich Luft in der Pumpe geht diese defekt und verursacht zuvor auch Geräusche.

Das eine hat mit dem anderem daher nichts gemeinsam und ist wiederum was anderes.

Wenn du den Radiator oben einbaust wird die Luft nach draußen geblasen, aber die wird dann auch von innen bezogen und deine Grafikkarte wird da warme Luft durchblasen lassen. Eine Kühlung kann jedoch immer nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur herunterkühlen und vorne würde das Wasser noch besser gekühlt werden weil die Luft aus dem Raum kühler als die Luft unter Last aus dem Rechner sein wird.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2021)

Natürlich kannst du den Radiator auch oben verbauen, verkehrt wäre diese Methode deshalb auch nicht.


----------



## Niiou (23. Januar 2021)

Okay danke  Danke euch allen!


----------

